# Egg Roll Wrapper Recipes?



## Chef Munky (Apr 12, 2010)

Are the ingredients and process as simple as they seem?

2 Cups AP flour--- Sifted or no?
3/4 Cup of water
Dash of salt.

Mix the dry until incorporated, add water gradually. Mix until it forms a solid ball, Roll out in long thin sheets. Fold and cut into squares. Dusting between the layers with flour.

Would this recipe also work for making steamed dumplings?

Trying something new. If it's wrong let me know.

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2010)

Egg roll wrappers can also be used to make a light lasagna.  You can cut it into smaller squares (or rounds) for ravioli.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 12, 2010)

Well Munky my recipe is the chinese grocer, but being the curious thing that I am I went to a chinese cookbook that i've had since the year of the "dragon"..

It's by Joyce Chen and i've made many amazing dishes from this book over the years.. Never eggroll wrappers tho, but here is what she says..

2 cups flour
1 egg (or eggwhite)
1/3 cup cold water

Beat the egg and water together then add to flour, mix well and knead for about 5 min.. It will be very stiff. Cover with a damp towel and let rest for 1/2 hour, the dough should soften a little and be more smooth. She then goes on to say you should put about a cup of cornstarch in a couple layers of cheesecloth and tie with a string to dust your board and the dough.

Divide dough into 6 pieces and roll out to 12 inch diameter. Cut into quaters and you have eggroll wrappers. The same recipe for wonton skins..

Hope this helps... Please Please let me know so perhaps I could give it a shot!!!

I have the recipe for the filling if your interested...


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 12, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Egg roll wrappers can also be used to make a light lasagna.  You can cut it into smaller squares (or rounds) for ravioli.



They can also be used to make Lumpia and pizza rolls. I've done it often. But they've always been made with the store bought wrappers. I'm trying out the KA pasta attachments and would love to make my own wrappers. 

Every recipe I have that calls for the use of wrappers don't provide a recipe on how to make them. Google isn't my buddy today. Found 3 recipes that were consistent. Posted what I found. Unsure if it's a correct one for what I'd like to learn how to make. Thought I'd run it by here, people around here know how to cook! 

Thank you.
Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 12, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Well Munky my recipe is the chinese grocer, but being the curious thing that I am I went to a chinese cookbook that i've had since the year of the "dragon"..
> 
> It's by Joyce Chen and i've made many amazing dishes from this book over the years.. Never eggroll wrappers tho, but here is what she says..
> 
> ...



I'd be very interested in trying her filling recipes as well. I'm going to have to get a few Chinese cookbooks.. 

Thank you.
Munky.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't know about the cookbook author's recipe, but this one has been a huge success for me, and every guest I've had loves it.

Ingredients:
2 chicken breasts, or 1 breast and 2 thighs, with bones and skin.
2 cans sliced water chestnuts
2 cans bamboo shoots
4 cups beans sprouts
1 onion coarsely chopped
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
2 dashes Chinese 5-Spice powder
1/2 tsp. ground ginger
1 stalk celery, sliced
1 stalk bok choy, sliced
3 tbs. Kikoman, or other good soy sauce

Remove the chicken meat from the bones and skins.  Throw the bones and skins into a sauce pot with 3 cups of water and bring to a boil.  Turn heat down to simmer, cover, and cook for 30 minutes.

While the broth is simmering, chop the bamboo shoots and water chestnuts very coarse, into small chunks.  Add a bit of oil to a heavy frying pan, or wok.  Add the copped veggies and stir-fry until slightly cooked.  Remove to a bowl.  Add the celery, onion, and bok choy to the pan and again stir-fry until lightly cooked.  Add this to the bowl with the bamboo shoots and water chestnuts.  Cut the chicken meat into small cubes, about 1/4 inch cubes.  Add a tbs more oil and put the chicken into the hot pan.  Stir-fry until just beginning to brown.  Add this to the veggie bowl.  Finally, add the bean sprouts to the pan along with 1/4 cup of water.  Cover and cook for 8 minutes.  Remove when done and add to the bowl.  NOw season with the ginger, garlic, soy, & 5-spice powder.  Fold all together until everything is well mixed.  Taste and correct the seasoning.  Use to fill egg rolls, or to put on top of rice or noodles.  Serve with a good pineapple sweet & sour sauce.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok Munky here goes:

1/2 pd ground pork (or ground meat of choice)
1 tsp sherry
1/2 TBS corn starch
1/4 tsp pepper
1 TBS light brown sugar
1 TBS kitchen bouquet
2 TBS oil
3 1/2 tsp salt
a few slices of ginger
1/4 pd celery-shredded
1/4 pd onion-shredded
1 1/2 pds cabbage-shredded
2 TBS flour
4 cups bean sprouts
eggroll wrappers
1 egg beaten with 2 TBS cold water (to seal eggrolls)
cooking oil for deep frying

Mix first 6 ingredients together in a bowl.

Put oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add next 4 ingredients and cook about 3 minutes. Add meat mixture, stirring constantly and separating the meat into fine pieces. When it's cooked drain in colander over a pan to reserve liquid. Spread the mixture out flat, and let cool. Discard ginger slices.

Return the liquid to the same skillet over medium-high heat and cook cabbage until transparent (do in batches if necessary) stir constantly. Drain liquid thru colander by pressing on cabbage. Mix the drained cabbage with the flour. Refrigerate meat and cabbage until cool.

When your ready to fill and wrap, mix meat, cabbage, and bean sprouts together. Place about 1/4 cup of filling on wrapper and wrap (1/3 of a cup for store bought wrappers because she says they are larger then homemade ones.)

Deep fry in oil at 350-375, a few at a time, until golden brown. Drain and serve.

Joyce goes on to say: 

Never use hot filling
Eggrolls will not puff if the oil is not hot enough
Homemade wrappers are softer so it is important to fry as soon as they are wrapped
She suggests making a few, frying them, and wrap some more as the first batch is cooking.

HAPPY COOKING!!!


----------



## BigAL (Apr 12, 2010)

They are great w/pulled pork or brisket in them!  Or make mini tacos.

PIA, but the kids have fun.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 16, 2010)

Munky,

It's four days later are you still making eggrolls???


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, you can use that recipe for dumpling wrappers!! I find making my own wrappers to be much easier than using storebought, because they stick together so much easier and are easier to pleat. 

I don't sift the flour.

My only recommendation is to heat the water to boiling before mixing, knead well, and then let it rest in a sealed plastic bag for an hour or two. It will be much easier to roll out. The dough should be soft and smooth, like a baby's butt.

Keep the dough you are not working with covered, so it doesn't dry out.  I think a pasta roller would work well, or you can form the dough into a cylinder, cut it into two pieces, cut each half in half, until you have 16 pieces.  Roll each piece out.  Don't make them too thin, or your dumplings will be hard to remove from the steamer--they will tear.

Dumplings freeze really well for a month or two, so make lots!!  Now I want dumplings for dinner.

Anna Nguyen's Asian Dumplings is a great resource, with lots of yummy recipes.


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 17, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Munky,
> 
> It's four days later are you still making eggrolls???



Don't I wish..My son has taken over the pasta maker.. 
That wasn't supposed to happen... I'll let you know how it turns out . 

Munky.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 17, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> Don't I wish..My son has taken over the pasta maker..
> That wasn't supposed to happen... I'll let you know how it turns out .
> 
> Munky.



You know you know.... You must send him to his room...


----------



## Chef Munky (May 18, 2010)

*Going to try for the weekend*

It's been crazy here. Some days I feel alright other days I'm just too tired. Been told not to get back into too much too soon. I'll try to get get them made this weekend.. Been craving these for a while now.

Munky.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 18, 2010)

Sorry that you're not feeling well, hope you get better soon... XOXO


----------



## Chef Munky (May 18, 2010)

Ok just realized this might not work.. My husband and I went to this restaurant Menu - P.F. Chang's China Bistro we had the pork dumpling as an appitizer.. He says they were more like pot stickers.. They were good.Will egg roll wrappers do to make them? 

Thanks
Munky.


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2010)

I believe egg roll wrapper dough is different from pot sticker/dumpling dough.  I think it will still work.


----------



## Chef Munky (May 18, 2010)

I think your right Andy.. Egg roll wrappers seem to be whats the word? Thicker wrapper-durable?.. What we had the dough seemed very delicate would tear easily.

I'll look around DC and see what I can find. 
Thanks.
Munky.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 19, 2010)

With out a doubt there are two different animals... Dumplings are very delicate, and usually made with rice flour... I get my dumpling wrappers from a chinese grocery, they are sometimes labled gyoza wrappers... If you do make them be sure to line your steamer with lettuce leaves, and then place the dumplings on top, this will keep them from sticking... Was it Pei Wei you went to or the mama P.F.Changs??? Fabulous food at both of those... 

Happy cooking Munky, let me know how you did...


----------



## spork (May 19, 2010)

Hey, Munky!  Dumplings are good fun to make and cook.  I've rolled my own skins, with both rice and wheat flour, both with and without egg.  With is better, with a brief rest in the frig; the dough is more durable.  There are more than a dozen brands at my local asian market (both refrigerated and frozen), so for me, it's more fun to just buy skins and put my creative energies into the fillings.

The gyoza pot-stickers are browned on the bottom in a very hot shallow pan with oil, and then steamed with the addition of water.  The quick crust keeps them from sticking.  (I've never quite understood why they're called "pot-stickers"!?)

Here's a basic filling recipe, the ratio/quantities really aren't that important...

Ground pork, seasoned
Cabbage, blanched and finely chopped
Green onion and chive, finely chopped
Ginger, grated to taste
Soy sauce, rice wine sake, and sesame oil, just a dash

As mimi noted, one important point about making dumplings is to limit the moisture content of the filling.  If it's sealed, too much moisture inside will expand and likely burst the dumpling's delicate skin.  The cabbage should therefore be squeezed of all its liquid.  Many people cook their fillings first for precisely this reason.  Otherwise, just mix the above well until it is pasty.

Let's not forget... the dipping sauce.  Again, you can be creative.  A basic one is:  soy sauce, rice vinegar, and chili oil.

Munky, challenge your son to seal and pleat a good-looking dumpling.  I guarantee they will all be ugly.  THAT is the most difficult task of home-made dumplings.  AND, why it is so much fun to make, cook, and eat!

I have a secret recipe with square skins that wows all my dinner guests.  One of these days, I'll post it on DC.  (I origami fold it into an inflatable ball, pipe a filling, and deep fry.)  Whether you crisp them into a salad topping or throw pasta strips of them into a soup at the last minute, they are a great addition of starch to your diet.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 19, 2010)

Spork, what great information... I would love to see pics of how you do those dumplings... Have you ever done the soup dumplings???


----------



## kadesma (May 19, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Spork, what great information... I would love to see pics of how you do those dumplings... Have you ever done the soup dumplings???


I have a friend who makes a Chinese soup with broth and pork filled wrappers. We had a session and she showed amy daughter and I how to make them. They were so good.We used the won ton wrappers from the store. fill the wrapper lightly, then brush on either water,broth or egg and water then twist the top of the wrapper at awhere the meat filling is and then twist, when ready to cook heat soup and put in wrappers do not rapid boil just an easy simmer. These are wonderful.
kades


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 24, 2010)

Kades, the soup dumplings i'm referring to actually have a broth inside them... You make a very gelatinous stock and cut small squares of the stock then place them inside the dumpling wrapper along with a pork mixture... When you steam them the stock melts inside and when you bite into one (carefully) you have a soup dumpling...


----------



## Chef Munky (May 25, 2010)

Today's it. Made several batches of wrappers last night. Bought some just in case. 
I'll be using P.F. Chang's recipe for the pork filling.

Potstickers - P.F. Chang's China Bistro

*Andy.. Thank you for the steamer idea that was brilliant!! I have an old tacky electric wok that heats too much anyways. It's going to be a steamer now. It has a rack plus I have an additional round rack that is larger that can be placed inside. Covered.

I didn't forget the lettuce leaves. Making the chili paste now.

Munky.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 25, 2010)

*woo hoo*

You go Munky, i'm so excited for you and I can't wait to see pictures... Chinese food is one of my favorite foods, and P F Changs is an awesome restaurant... Where I live we has Changs baby, Pei Wei, and it is wonderful as well...

Much luck and happy woking!!!


----------



## Chef Munky (May 25, 2010)

Is it over cooked if it looks translucent ? Or a pasty dough color I'm looking for? 
Filling tastes good, but it's not ( binding?) Somethings not right here. What did I do?
These are steamed, not pan fried. The filling is cooked and drained.

Munky.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 25, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> Is it over cooked if it looks translucent ? Or a pasty dough color I'm looking for?
> Filling tastes good, but it's not ( binding?) Somethings not right here. What did I do?
> These are steamed, not pan fried. The filling is cooked and drained.
> 
> Munky.



Munky if it is translucent that is good, I looked at the recipe you used and it seemed to me that there is an awful lot of liquid, and very little meat... Try mixing a beaten egg white into the mixture, and then steam a small ball to see if it holds together for you...

I have a filling recipe that is exceptional if you'd like it... Let me know what happens...


----------



## Chef Munky (May 25, 2010)

Rushed that last post. I'll try the egg white and see how it goes.
I didn't exactly stick with the recipe. Doubled the pork amount and cabbage. Omitted the salt and broth. Let the spices and sauces do their thing. Didn't miss anything as far as taste goes. Probably didn't need the sugar either. Let it all simmer, something about raw pork wasn't sitting well with me. So it was cooked then drained.

Round 2 after hubby is off to work.
Thank you for the help.

Munky.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 25, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> Rushed that last post. I'll try the egg white and see how it goes.
> I didn't exactly stick with the recipe. Doubled the pork amount and cabbage. Omitted the salt and broth. Let the spices and sauces do their thing. Didn't miss anything as far as taste goes. Probably didn't need the sugar either. Let it all simmer, something about raw pork wasn't sitting well with me. So it was cooked then drained.
> 
> Round 2 after hubby is off to work.
> ...



AH HA Munky there is your problem you cooked the pork first, that is why it would not hold together and i'm not sure it will now even with an egg white... I've been making dumplins for many years, and the raw pork will cook, you have to trust me on that... If it doesn't hold together why not take your mixture, mix in some of the dipping sauce, slice your wrappers and steam them then put the pork mixture on top, and call it Munkys chinese noodles...


----------



## Chef Munky (May 25, 2010)

HAHAA!!!   I knew it was a ME kind of mistake. 
Not all is lost though. With the wrappers I made the mix can be used to make Lumpia with the store bought wrappers. Not the good stuff.
Might even make a nice filling for ravioli or something like that. 

Learned I can make my own wrappers. That are at least edible. Kitchen Aid was great for rolling out the dough into sheets. Cheated like a dog  after rolling it out, used a large biscuit cutter for those perfect circles.   stuff and pinch.

I've got another batch going right now. Take 2! This time better be better. Well it won't be as time consuming this round.
Thank you for pointing out that mistake. It's much appreciated . 

Munky.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 25, 2010)

Yes Munky you must go to your room!!! But no harm no foul you knocked it outta the park with your quick save... WHEWWWWW!!! Any who ha if you get adventerious again I have a beautiful filling for your wrappers...

 Mimi


----------



## Chef Munky (May 25, 2010)

My room is nice.. 

I'd be on your recipe like a Hobo on a ham sammich!   Thank you.
Here's the final for my adventure of the day. Hope it's right.. My first time.

Munky.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 25, 2010)

OOH WEI

MUNKY YOU HAVE MADE ME SO PROUD... Tears in my eyes...


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 25, 2010)

Eggrolls next??????


----------



## Chef Munky (May 25, 2010)

LOL!!!  Maybe after I take a nap.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 25, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> LOL!!!  Maybe after I take a nap.



short one I hope!!!


----------



## Robert Barnett (Jul 23, 2011)

You have to used boiling water for the wrappers. It changes the starch makes it more gelatinous.

Robert


----------



## Robert Barnett (Jul 23, 2011)

There are also no egg in them. Flour, salt and boiling water.

Robert


----------

